# Home-Styled Baked Beans



## Alix (Oct 2, 2009)

Another recipe from French's for our members to enjoy. This particular recipe is TNT by my SIL's family. She makes it for every gathering and I swear it gets inhaled by all the adolescents in our family. (She leaves out the bell pepper though)

*Home-Styled Baked Beans* 

Prep time: 10 min.

Cook time: 25 min.

Servings: 8 to 10 

1 large green or red bell pepper, chopped
1 small onion, chopped
2 strips uncooked bacon, finely chopped
3 cans (16 ounces each) pork and beans
1/2 cup French's® Classic Yellow® Mustard (or any flavor French's Mustard)
1/2 cup French's® Classic Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar

Place bell pepper, onion and bacon in microwave-safe 3-quart bowl. Cover loosely with waxed paper. Microwave on HIGH (100%) 5 minutes or until bacon is partially cooked. 

Stir in remaining ingredients. Microwave, uncovered, on HIGH 20 minutes or until heated through and mixture is slightly thickened; stirring twice. Top with chopped peppers, if desired.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2009)

I can vouch for this one. My mom use to make this often on saturdays when she had to get her hair done...Back then she left out the peppers, my dad hated green peppers so other than the peppers this along with warm bread and butter and either sliced tomatoes or a green salad was dinner.
kades


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 4, 2009)

I can also vouch for this recipe.  It is great for potlucks and family get togethers.  I make the recipe in the crockpot on low for 3-4 hours. Sometimes, I zip it up a bit with 1 1/2 tbsp. smoked paprika and 1/2 tsp. cumin.


----------



## letscook (Oct 4, 2009)

that how i grew up only with the brand of Grama Browns Baked beans.
My mother would open Large cans of those mix in some yellow mustard and brown sugar and then top it with slices of bacon and bake.  She would take them to places and people would think she made them from scratch, but my mother would say heck no with 8 kids you have to find easier way to get same results.  Never any left.  Still do it the same way today.  Along with my other style "bean bake" that I have post before on here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 4, 2009)

For variation, take this recipe and add 1 tbs. chili powder and 1 tbs dark mollasses.  I also like to add chopped onion to mine.  This can be used with most kinds of canned beans such as Van Camp's, pork & beans, or Libby's, or Bush's baked beans (your favorite variety.  I love baked beans from scratch, but like most of us, don't always have time to make it.  Making the "baked beans" this way, on the stove top, is a real time saver.  

Oh, instead of bacon, dice up some pork steak, fry with a bit of salt, and add it to the beans.  That's a great flavor combination as well.  And we all know what smoked ham hocks, or shanks will do for a pot of beans.  Yum.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Oct 4, 2009)

Similar to what I do but I use cane syrup or molasses.


----------



## Pauline46 (Oct 6, 2009)

I will make this in my new cast iron pot!


----------

